

Lisp goes upstream into Open vSwitch - wslh
http://blogs.cisco.com/openatcisco/lisp-goes-upstream-into-open-vswitch/

======
hideo
The title made no sense, then I read this:

LISP: Locator/ID Separation Protocol (essentially a way to separate network
location information from user identification information).

For a moment before I read that I thought the OpenFlow folks went overboard
with adding intelligence to the network :)

------
wslh
I don't think it's fair to call it LISP! S-Expressions are used for other
protocols, like cryptography protocols, so it is very confusing to read about
this term in a similar context.

